# Aikidou Scroll



## kakejiku (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.wallscroll.blogspot.com/2012/07/aiki-kakejiku-or-wallscroll.html


----------



## kakejiku (Aug 27, 2012)

Some people have pointed out that I did not write the reading of the scroll correctly as Take Musu Aiki...I just wanted to clarify that Take and Musu are not Joyo readings of these two characters...As a result I wrote the four characters in the On yomi (reading) so those not familiar with Martial Arts could look up as well. Not providing the actual reading was oversight on my part...apologies.


----------

